

Rosalind adds exercises to go with the DPV "Algorithms" textbook - gphilip
http://rosalind.info/problems/list-view/?location=algorithmic-heights

======
gphilip
From their main problems page
([http://rosalind.info/problems/locations/](http://rosalind.info/problems/locations/)):
Algorithmic Heights -- A collection of exercises in introductory algorithms to
accompany "Algorithms", the popular textbook by Dasgupta, Papadimitriou, and
Vazirani.

